# Canon EOS 650 Bedienungsanleitung



## Gitarremann (19. März 2004)

moin

ich hab mir da heute aus spaß eine canon eos 650 in einem second hand shop gekauft. leider ohne bedienungsanleitung. grundsätzlich hätte ich nur erstmal fragen zur belichtungsmessung, also ob man da auch irgendwie manuell was messen kann und irgendwo werte ablesen und was die einzelnen einstellbaren modi sind und was die zwei kleinen knöpfe vorn unten neben dem objektiv (auf der seite der linken hand - an einem steht ein "m" dran) sind. 

auf der seite von canon kann man zwar einige anleitungen bestellen aber die eos 650 war da nicht dabei. vielleicht weiß ja jemand, welche modelle da in bezug auf die grundlegenden sachen baugleich sind.

ich erwarte auch keine ausführlich niedergeschriebenen bedienungsanleitungen. ich bin auch für einem hilfreichen link dankbar.

so denn


jone


----------



## Barlex (22. März 2004)

Hi,

schau mal hier:

http://web.archive.org/web/20010928030058/http://www.bridgfordflat.freeserve.co.uk/

Leider alles auf Englisch.
So wie es scheint ist sie der EOS 620 gleich, da beide die gleiche Anleitung haben.

Gruß

Martin


----------

